# Ragdoll cats



## Sharon Chatman (Apr 24, 2011)

There are two Ragdolls in my area who need a new home. I was really interested in Ragdolls a couple of years ago, and this has peaked my interest again. My problem is that I have become hooked on birds, and now have seven...two Budgies, one Linnie, two Zebra Finches, one Canary, and one Amazon Parrot.

I have researched Ragdolls and have come upon conflicting info. They don't shed...they do shed.??? Is it true that these cats have very little to no prey drive? This would be extremely important to me, considering that my birds get free flight time every day. The two cats are living together, but owner will let them go seperately...do you think they will have trouble if they are seperated? If my days are busy, are these cats better off with company of their own kind?

How are they with travelling, as in road trips, but overnighting in another house. I often visit my parents, and my daughter for three to four days at a time?

Are they particularly prone to scratching furniture, as in leather sofa? Hubby will kill me if someone takes a piece out of it. He's aleady very worried that one of these days, Fred(my Amazon) is going to take a chomp out of it.

I don't really know why I'm even considering this, other than they are extremely beautiful cats. I probably have my hands full with the birds...


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Sharon......I think you have answered your own question! You seem like a busy woman, with her hands full already with the birds, so taking on 2 cats may not be the right thing for you at this time.
Also, Ragdolls would need to be kept as house cats, and cats DO scratch furniture, even when we provide them with alternative scratch posts. If you and your husband are extremely house proud then again 2 big shedding, scratching machines may not be the best addition to the household!
Why don't you post again on here with more details about the cats and see if someone else is in a position to help? We have a member Kelly Joy who can often help co-ordinate rescue/rehoming of pedigree cats.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi - I concur with Paddypaws post. If you are very house proud and worried about furniture then indoor cats are NOT the way to go. All cats shed to some extent and the Ragdolls will think they have died and gone to heaven with you providing them with the ultimate toy - free flying birds!! We have an enclosed garden and all my Raggies (6 of them) will practice their "killing" bite/chatter when a low flying bird swoops across and will stalk them if they see one in the tree at the back (even though there is no way they can get them).

If you were determined to get them then two would be better but as to travelling - it would depend on whether they were used to it from kittens really. Some are wonderful travellers - some not. I have one boy I used to show and he was/is great in the car; my other five give us grief when going in the car.

If you wanted to speak some more to someone regarding the Ragdolls as well as Kelly Joy, there is a rehome group ragsrescue with co-ordinators from the Midlands up to Scotland, or you could try Traditionalist Ragdoll Cat Society - they have a rehoming section as well as Untitled Document.


----------



## Sharon Chatman (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks guys...I think I probably have answered my own question. 

BTW...we're not exactly house proud. I do have seven birds, and they make messes. I'm just not sure if I need more "cleaing up" to do. Cats scratching furniture means more surpervision, and I probably don't have the time. I did read that Ragdolls, and Persians have a very low prey drive, and are bascially pretty laid back. I doubt my birds would be impressed with being "toys" for these two cats. Oh well, maybe in another life! Thanks again!:smile:


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

Sharon Chatman said:


> I did read that Ragdolls, and Persians have a very low prey drive,


try telling our 3 raggys this... they stalk the birds from their pen..


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

please though is this owner doesnt want her raggies anymore to get in touch with a ragdoll breed club who have a welfare section. this way the cats will go to a loving home where the ragdolls will be happy with people who understand them.
incidentally why is the owner getting rid of her raggies?


----------



## Sharon Chatman (Apr 24, 2011)

The cats are up fpr rehoming on the classifieds here....I'm in Newfoundland, Canada. She's having trouble getting someone to look after them when she travels, which is now quite often. I expect she'll find a home for them. It doesn't sound as if they have to go in a rush....


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Sharon I've had both raggies and persians. The raggie went out on nice days when we were home. He did catch birds. We have a parrot and would let it out to have a fly around in the lounge. Many a time we would have a persian scratching at the door wanting in. said cat would tehn curl up on sofa and go to sleep totally ignoring the bird


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

sharon there is a ragdoll forum in the states that may help with rescue/rehome its called ragdollcatguide.com/forum


----------



## animalmad2 (Jul 8, 2009)

HI Am a bit confused i would like to offer the ragdolls a home but where are they UK or Canada ?


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Those are in Canada but if you are in the UK go to ragsrescue


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Also if you are in UK try these rescues

Patsy Rushden Persian Rescue
Pauline HOME - Thorneywood Cat Rescue
Helen and Darren Welcome to the UKRCC
TBRCC Untitled Document
Traditionalist Ragdoll Cat Society
and 
Briain and Ann RAGDOLLS: PROGRESSIVE RAGDOLL BREED CAT CLUB - RESCUE
Rescue and Rehoming co-ordinator:
Tel: 01204 886660
Email: [email protected]


----------

